# Game Thread: San Antonio Spurs @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* San Antonio Spurs * *(47-13) *​

*PG * *T. Parker * - *SG* *M. Ginobili* -* SF* *B. Bowen* - *PF* *T. Duncan* - *C* *N. Mohammed*


*
Spurs Individual Stats* 







 * @*


















*Phoenix Suns** (42-17)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *T. Thomas* - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats*​


*Thursday, March 9th - 10:30PM ET/8:30PM PT-TNT - U.S. Airways Center - Phoenix, AZ​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *108.1 42.8 26.9 * 
*Opponents*- *100.8 45.6 17.8 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 22.0* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.3* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 10.9 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.8 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 92.6 * 
*3PT% * *L. Barbosa  47.7* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 2.0 * 







*Spurs Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* San Antonio* *95.1 41.8 20.3 * 
* Opponents* *88.1 40.8 16.0 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** T. Parker 19.4 * 
*Rebounds* *T. Duncan* *11.5 * 
* Assists * *T. Parker 5.8 * 
*FG%* *T. Parker 55.0 * 
* FT%* *M. Ginobili * *76.3*
*3PT%* *B. Bowen 45.1* 
*Blocks* *T. Duncan 2.1 * 
*Steals* *T. Parker 1.1*​


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*GO SUNS*


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

This game should be a fun one...I'm excited...


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Spurs lineup:

Tony Parker









Manu "Tigger" Ginobili









Bruce Bown









Tim Duncan









Nazr Mohammed


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tempe85 again.

LOL!

But indeed, go Suns!!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tempe85 again.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> But indeed, go Suns!!!



lol if anyone needs rep its me. I see people without half as good posts as mine around here and they haven't been here long and I'm stuck on 34. while they have like 150 or something. not that it matters haha.


maybe Manu won't flop on Barbosa knee this time. Any word on Nash? I'll update it if hes not playing.



edit: after seeing the rep

******* lol 

and I said it didn't matter.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> lol if anyone needs rep its me. I see people without half as good posts as mine around here and they haven't been here long and I'm stuck on 34. while they have like 150 or something. not that it matters haha.
> 
> 
> maybe Manu won't flop on Barbosa knee this time. Any word on Nash? I'll update it if hes not playing.
> ...


I know, lol. I'll just say it was for being a good mod. :cheers:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> I know, lol. I'll just say it was for being a good mod. :cheers:



lol thanks.

I'd rep you back but I must spread reputation


HOLY HELL

Those pics just loaded now...They didn't before

LMAO


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Summary of last game we played them. Sounded like a real good win even for regular season. 

Reminds me, I love how people diminish regular season wins then use it to their advantage at some point when it's in their favors. Yes, playoffs only matter but still, don't be so convenient when you make your points and say, "oh we beat them blah blah in regular we'll have no problem." But if the other team won, it's like "oh, well don't matter it's regular season." I hate that.

Boxscore of last meeting 



> Phoenix 91, San Antonio 86
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to tempe85 again.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> But indeed, go Suns!!!


I actually gave you some rep... simply because you probably deserved a bunch of it somewhere down the line... and for some reason I just don't rep people that often. 


Anyways... dissonance19 you should make Manu's picture into your wallpaper :biggrin:

I also agree dissonance19 that you should have way more rep than you have now. You're definentely one of the better posters in these forums. And a good mod too... you definentely keep me in check from time to time when I get too excited :biggrin: But seriously I appretiate that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

tempe85 said:


> I actually gave you some rep... simply because you probably deserved a bunch of it somewhere down the line... and for some reason I just don't rep people that often.
> 
> 
> Anyways... dissonance19 you should make Manu's picture into your wallpaper :biggrin:
> ...



thanks man. I really appreciate that too man.


And hey, it's a dirty job but someone has to do it. And by that I mean keep you in check not being a mod. 

I would like to see you tone down the Suns topics that are I told you so's though or ones that would cause some kind of argument between fans. More times than none, you say something one time, and it happens they will probably realize it after it happens.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Spurs lineup:
> 
> Tony Parker
> 
> ...


:rotf::rotf::rotf::rotf::rotf::rotf::rotf::rotf::rotf:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

lets kill these guys. I hate whiners, stop whining!!!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hell yea! Let's give them an *** kicking!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

My avatar speaks for this game.

CHARGE!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks guys, now watch us get our asses kicked haha.

I'm not too confident about this game. Depends on injury/health situation too if we can even stay with them.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> My avatar speaks for this game.
> 
> CHARGE!


LOL. I love it. Yeah go Suns! Lets beat em again! :rocket:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Well guys we can at least make sure the Suns dancers beat the Spurs tonight:

http://www.nba.com/features/dance_bracket_2006.html 

Suns Dancers are up 55% to 45% but we need to keep voting.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This is going to be a sweet game. I can't wait to watch.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Oww
The Spurs are totally raping the Suns.

We really need Steve Nash back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

**** the injury excuse.

I saw plenty of chances when it was around 10 or 11 pts where they missed a few buckets and we couldn't come back and take advantage of. We couldn't finish. But we had the chance to stay in it, but just blew it.


How bout those moves by Pat Burke around Duncan?

Also that turn around jumper in the post over Duncan by Diaw was sick

Marion also had a turn around in the post as well, I was surprised by haha. I wanted to see him finish where he came flying up through the lane for a monster dunk, from House I believe and it got tipped away by a Spur. He got SO high up. I swear that looked like it coulda been amazing and that's also when it started our downfall too.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

That was fugly. There's a reason Nash is the Most Valuable Player in the League. The Suns have some excellent individual players, but he's what makes them a team.

You could tell he wasn't enjoying this game at all. He was absolutely _not_ the usual friendly, smiling Steve Nash during that little courtside interview. 

Laurie


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I might be the only one who doesn't really care if we lose this game. 

Why? 

1.) Nash didn't play.

2.) Even our somewhat backup PG Barbosa didn't play. I am kinda glad about it because we don't know what kind of BS Manu is going to pull on Barbosa.

3.) Kurt Thomas did not play. We got him for big games like this where the opposing team has a huge low post presence (ex: duncan). Kurt Thomas is a lot more useful against Spurs than Mavs. 

4.) Not only Nash/Barbosa didn't play, Spurs was basically playing against all role players + the 2 new players, Tim Thomas and who is the other guy? Is he a guard?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa hasn't been our back up PG this yr. It's House. We just use Barbosa as a SG. It takes away the responsibility of him having to run the team. Diaw usually handles the ball when Nash sits.

But yeah, I'm not worried about it either. I just meant in my post, we had our chances to stay with them.

For anyone interested, we rematch them next Friday.


----------

